# Your dog on TV!?



## joannecdixon (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I am looking for a medium to large, long/shaggy haired dog for a TV Ad to film on Wednesday next week (29th June).

We are looking for a dog who enjoys traveling in a car, as the idea of the shoot is to the film the dog with its head out of the window (tongue out) loving the journey.

The shoot will take place in the London area, and we would be looking to meet the dogs on Friday (24th).

If you think your dog would love to do this please get in touch.

[email protected]

Best,

Jo


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

My big lad would love this - he loves sticking his head out the window and his slobberchops flap in the wind, tis really funny!!:w00t: But he aint got long hair and we dont live in London


----------



## Alannayoon (Jun 22, 2011)

My dog would love to do this but it does not have a long hair as one of my fnd has already said that, if you are interested inform me. 
I would love to see my dog on a show


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Please look on The Friendly Beardie club website, you will find just what you are looking for


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

My Sheepie loves sticking his head out of the window.....but sadly, we're not in London and we've just shaved his fur! hehe


----------

